
Talking Resilience with Roy Bahat of Bloomberg Beta - RoboCornell88
https://www.range.co/blog/talking-resilience-with-roy-bahat-of-bloomberg-beta
======
roybahat
Thank you for including me... brought out plenty of perspectives I hadn't
shared yet.

------
newuser101
Useful insights!

